# Dr signature on e/m notes



## mshelly87 (Feb 3, 2010)

What is required for Dr. signature on office notes? I thought I read or heard something recently that said a Dr's first and last name initial need to be signed on the note. Our dr's have there name that prints out and there credentials then they usually sign their first name. Is this correct?shely


----------



## charris-porter (Feb 4, 2010)

As long as the provider's name and credentials are typed on each page of the e/m and he/she have signed there name that is correct.


----------



## chrisrjjj (Feb 4, 2010)

*Trailblazer Signature requirements*

All TrailBlazer Part A and Part B notices will be posted to this site. Users are able to view the latest information from TrailBlazer and CMS, such as CR or JSM instructions, or easily retrieve the most up-to-date information without searching the entire site. The CMS mandated notices will include a link to the CMS Web site where providers may view the transmittals in their entirety. For your convenience, notices are listed in date order with the most current being shown first. This page is updated daily.  

Search other Notices 
Previous|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|...|Next  Total: 485 Rows:Show All 

 Notice Date 
  TrailBlazer Average Processing Days for CMS-855 Applications  2/4/2010  
  TrailBlazer Average Processing Days for Part A/B Redeterminations  2/4/2010  
  Ordering/Referring Provider NPI Lookup Options  2/3/2010  
  Tips for Searching the TrailBlazer Web Site  2/2/2010  
  April 2010 Healthcare Provider Taxonomy Code Update – CMS CR 6840  2/2/2010  
  Immediate Returns of Provider Enrollment Applications  2/2/2010  
  Time Limits for Reporting Changes to Provider Enrollment  2/2/2010  
  Revised Definition of Compendia of Medically-Accepted Indication of Drugs and Biologicals Used Off-Label in Anti-Cancer Chemotherapeutic Regimens – CMS CR 6806  2/2/2010  
  The IVR Provides Current and Previous Part B Benefits Information  1/29/2010  
  Part B Requests for Missing KX Modifier  1/29/2010  
Previous|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|...|Next  Total: 485 Rows:Show All 




Documentation Signatures 
(10/16/2009)  

As a reminder, the treating physician's signature must be present in the documentation associated with all services submitted to Medicare. Medicare requires the signature be a legible identifier for the provided/ordered services. 

The physician's signature can be in the form of either a handwritten signature or an electronic signature. Stamped signatures (i.e., rubber stamps) are not acceptable signatures.

The following list provides examples of acceptable electronic signatures:

Chart “Accepted by” with provider's name. 
“Electronically signed by” with provider's name. 
“Verified by” with provider's name. 
“Reviewed by” with provider's name. 
“Released by” with provider's name. 
“Signed by” with provider's name. 
“Signed before import by” with provider's name. 
“Signed: John Smith, M.D.” with provider's name. 
Digitalized signature: Handwritten and scanned into the computer. 
“This is an electronically verified report by John Smith, M.D.” 
“Authenticated by John Smith, M.D.” 
“Authorized by: John Smith, M.D.” 
“Digital Signature: John Smith, M.D.” 
“Confirmed by” with provider's name. 
“Closed by” with provider's name. 
“Finalized by” with provider's name. 
“Electronically approved by” with provider's name. 

Examples of acceptable handwritten signatures:

The handwritten signature must be legible. 
The handwritten signature must clearly identify the provider performing the billed services. 

Examples of unacceptable signatures:

The legible signature is missing from the documentation. 
The signature is illegible. 
The signature cannot be verified as that of the performing provider. 
The signature is typewritten but not authenticated by either a handwritten signature or an electronic signature. 
The provider's letterhead does not constitute legible identification. 
The provider's initials do not constitute legible identification. 

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/Notices.aspx?DomainID=1&id=13328[/URL]


----------



## sheiman (Mar 27, 2011)

*dr signatures*

Who can sign for a dr? I thought only PA's and NP's? Are lab req requirements different then xrays and echo's ect.? I have a Dr. office that has the check out secretary filling out all orders and signing the dr.'s name. I have told them I think this is illegal and should be changed. But, change has been slow to come.


----------

